# Разное > Коллекционирование >  Значки на обмен

## F70173

Имеется:
ЧВВАКУШ
604-й УАП, Шагол
76-я ОВТАЭ, Тверь

если у кого то есть что то на обмен по такой же тематике, милости просим  :Smile: 
Flame_70173@mail.ru

----------


## infekt

а картинки?

----------

